#  Getting Started  > Member of The Month >  April Member of the Month

## Chat Noir

This month, the staff of RPA would like to take a moment to appreciate a member of ours who has made some amazing contributions to our site with their wonderful work! Honestly, we were totally shocked when we realized she hadnt already been recognized! Over the course of a little bit more than four years, theyve accumulated almost 20,000 posts. Thats a huge accomplishment since almost all of them are RP posts!

Speaking of roleplays, shes participated in over 50 of them (I lost count at 50, sorry). My jaw is literally on the floor. Congratulations to her for writing that much  and _thats_ even in conjunction with her job as a preschool teacher. (Holy cow, can she get much more awesome?)

Oh, and did I mention that the sentences in the banner are direct quotes from her? Is she a world famous poet? She probably should be

If youd like to check out some of her most recent roleplays and read some of her writing for yourself, head to:

Falling for a Vampire

Eldarin Shock

A Challenging Life as a Royal

If you don't know who she is yet, get ready! our six months early birthday present is member of the month status to~~~~



Spoiler:  *drumroll* 






   @moonlightsky; !
	


Congratulations! You deserve this and so much more for what youve done for RPA! Were so happy to have you here, and we hope you keep on enjoying your time with us! Thanks for everything!

----------


## G

Well I'm glad someone took the initiative to pick one since the staff have all disappeared! Congratulations @moonlightsky;!  ::):

----------


## Merry

Congratulations!   ::):  Well deserved!   ::anne::

----------


## Azazeal849

> Well I'm glad someone took the initiative to pick one since the staff have all disappeared!


Thank you, I feel like my productivity has doubled lately.

Congratulations again Moonlight!  :C::

----------


## ｒａｂｂｉｔ

Congrats moonlightsky!

----------


## moonlightsky

Thank you all so much! 
I’m so excited to have this honor and be recognized! 
I love being on here and writing and it amazing community! 

Just a heads up I’m open to new rp partners feel free to message me! 

Thanks so much for this everyone!

----------


## PendragonXeno94

Congrats @moonlightsky!!!  ::D:

----------


## Tolvo

Congrats  :^_^:

----------


## Craze

Congratulations!

----------


## Scottie



----------


## Price

Congrats!  ::):

----------


## NoviDome

CONGRATS MY FRIEND <3

----------


## Merry



----------


## moonlightsky

Thank you all for the congradulations! I’m so happy to be recognized like this!!  ::D:

----------


## Celestial

*C O N G R A T S*

----------

